# How to build an Invisible Man costume?



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe you can add some styrofoam as padding that you carve into shoulders that rest on your shoulders??? That might work. You'd need blocks of styrofoam, or some pretty thick foam, or several pieces of foam stuck together.

EDIT (addition)
Yeah, I think that's what I would do. Get the pink 2 inch thick foam, and put maybe three pieces together and carve them into shoulders.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with JahRah that you want to construct some type of structure that will essentially sit on your shoulders but run up the side of your head so that you head would sit around the mid-tie range in the picture. I'm picturing a funny looking hat of sorts. Guess you'd want some sort of bracing mechanism to run down your back and chest or under your arms so that the shoulder structure would remain steady and in place. Comfort and stability would be high on the list. 

Looking at the picture I'm thinking your arms don't go into the sleeve area at the top of the jacket but that the coat arms are sewn attached to the coat jacket and a slit was made down near the elbow area so that just your forearms fit into the jacket sleeve. The area above the insertion point would be filled with polyfiber fill material (like used for pillows). You'd be able to move the forearms only but that would be enough to hold the umbrella or wave for example or shake a hand. 

Isn't the "seat back" attached to the back of the suit so that the hat and glasses have something to be anchored onto? Love the picture BTW.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Good call Ghost. I didn't even think of how the arms would go into the sleeves. 

As for the shoulder structure. Depending on the fit of the suit, you might be able to use two pieces of elastic. Put the elastic around the shoulders and under your armpit. May or may not be uncomfortable. But, I think that might hold the structures (if you use styrofoam) in place. 

Yeah, what were you planning for the hat and glasses. Wire? Coat hanger perhaps? I almost think that wire or coat hanger might ruin the effect. They may be too visible. But I can't think of any other way for you to be able to walk around the room. hmmm.


----------



## Powderhog (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great responses! I'm in the process of building the shoulders and will keep you informed.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe you can reverse engineer one of these or take the shoulder thingys inside?
This one looks best imo - 
http://www.buycostumes.com/Jeeves-The-Headless-Butler-Adult-Costume/20561/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Headless-Butler-Adult-Costume/68500/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Sheet metal helps*

A flat piece, holes punched along the edges to sew through it all lays flat on the back under everything, cloth can also be Goop Glued to the metal. This gives balancing weight to the construction piece up-high of the styrofoam as it rests upon the shoulders.
Sheet metal points can be cut then bent at a 90 degree angle , stuck into the foam , along with gluing it can really hold the metal and the foam together.
A round piece of sheet metal with points bent can form the center attachment place for other hardware when the majority of the construction is styrofoam, sandwich it in the center and glue all the sheets of foam to build it up for carving later.
A 1/4inch hole and bolt through the sheet metal piece can then bolt to a steel conduit or something.
This method worked very well for me even as I drove my car at highway speeds the styrofoam carved skull never came loose.
I thinnly covered the foam skull with a layer of Bondo to make it weather-proof and boney looking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you thought about what you will use for the back--ie chair--yet? I was thinking something light like poster foamboard maybe that could be "upholstered" with fabric. You don't want to end up with a backache after a little while. I'm thinking you probably would need 2 sheets taped butted together. You should be able to rig up something to a hat and glasses and punch the connection through the posterboard (I'd consider fitting the holes with something like a grommet type reinforcement and then wiring it secure on the backside. After you cover the "chair" with material you wouldn't see the wires underneath the fabric.

I'll be curious to see how you decide to attach the jacket to the board and everything to you. Look forward to any pics you take.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Black mask?*

Are you sure he's not wearing a black stocking type mask that just blends into the background? Odd that the black material of the chair rises up to head level behind him. Maybe it only looks invisible from the font where the head would blend in.


----------



## Powderhog (Jul 1, 2010)

JahRah said:


> Maybe you can add some styrofoam as padding that you carve into shoulders that rest on your shoulders??? That might work. You'd need blocks of styrofoam, or some pretty thick foam, or several pieces of foam stuck together.
> 
> EDIT (addition)
> Yeah, I think that's what I would do. Get the pink 2 inch thick foam, and put maybe three pieces together and carve them into shoulders.



When you were talking about pink foam was it the insulation foam they sell at Home Depot?


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Powderhog,

I was talking about the styrofoam boards that people use to make tombstones or boarded up window props. Thinking you could get one board and then cut it into pieces the size and shape of the shoulders you want. And maybe stick three pieces together so that it is about 6 inches think. Below is a link to the foam boards at walmart. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xhv/R-100320352/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*jeeves*

go to Amazon or BuyCostumes.
Search for Jeeves Headless Butler. That costume is very similar.


----------



## The Invisible Man (Oct 24, 2010)

How did this work out? I'd like to try it myself and am eager for any tips on what worked and what didn't.

Regards.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Powderhog said:


> I'm curious how to build an Invisible Man costume like the one in the link below. I don't know how to make my shoulders even with the top on my head so my suit is level and how to make my arms fit. I'm totally lost and would appreciate ANY advice.
> 
> 
> http://www.claudeschneiderphotography.com/photoblog/files/20070627-IMG_6054.jpg
> ...


You've been to london huh?


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's dark, why not wear all black with a black hood. You could go with the bandage head, hat and rain coat just like Claude Raines did in The Invisible Man.


----------

